

(Job + Freelance)/2 = "Coworking" - maxtility
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/02/20/business/businessspecial2/20cowork.html?_r=1&scp=1&sq=coworking+small&st=nyt&oref=slogin

======
TrevorJ
This is really a brilliant and appealing idea!

------
iamdave
I would love to see more of these coworking facilities open up locally. The
closest thing we have to one is geared more towards established businesses to
rent office space from. There's an artist in residence program going on in the
next county over, and that's about it.

Provided I had the amazing credit and resources, I'd probably create one
myself.

